# 

## prem

Witam,
szybkie pytanie:
tynk silikonowy WEBER i CAPAROL... który jest lepszy jakościowo.
oferty cenowe bardzo zbliżone.
Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## fighter1983

tak sie zastanawiam kogo pytasz? pytanie kierujesz do handlowcow, firm wykonawczych czy ludzi ktorzy polozyli u siebie tynk... zapewne zdania handlowcow Cie nie interesuja bo sa stronnicze, firm wykonawczych pewnie tez nie bo "maja uklad z hurtownia".... a ludzie ktorzy maja u siebie zazwyczaj klada na 1 budynek 1 rodzaj tynku i raczej nie lacza ze soba Caparola z Weberem i nie za bardzo maja porownanie 2 produktów....

Tak samo zreszta jest z oknami, drzwiami itd....

Jako handlowiec: wybralbym Caparola

----------


## MARTiiii

A ja webera bo jest tanszy... albo ... bo sam go wybralem  :smile:

----------


## Marcin_Pe

od kilku różnych handlowców słyszałem że caparol jest lepszy od webera, tak więc kupiłem caparola - w cenie webera. Normalnie cena jest średnio okazyjna ale jeśli jesteś z Warszawy to polecam punkt color house na Modlińskiej - właśnie ruszyli i do końca września mają rabat -25% na wejście. powodzenia i pozdr

----------


## fighter1983

25% na Caparola.... szału nie ma....

----------


## jarte

ja wybrałam Caparol silikonowy, na razie kończy się kłaść, więc nie mogę dużo powiedzieć o jakości. Ale na tym forum jest to najbardziej polecany tynk. Na Caparol silikonowy dostałam bardzo dobra cenę ( w innym punkcie był 30zł droższy za wiaderko) więc się nawet nie zastanawiałam, w dodatku był gotowy niemalże od ręki. Moi wykonawcy też wymienili go jako najlepszy. Poza tym jest bardzo duży wybór kolorów tego tynku.

----------


## edde

> od kilku różnych handlowców słyszałem że caparol jest lepszy od webera, tak więc kupiłem caparola - w cenie webera. Normalnie cena jest średnio okazyjna ale jeśli jesteś z Warszawy to polecam punkt color house na Modlińskiej - właśnie ruszyli i do końca września mają *rabat -25%* na wejście. powodzenia i pozdr


rabat od czego? cennika oficjalnego caparola? czy od rzeczywistych cen na rynku?

----------


## Marcin_Pe

25% na wejście mówię :wink:  w sumie wyszło taniej niż weber na allegro

----------


## edde

no dobra, to weź moze podaj cenę kg czy wiaderka to będzie wiadomo czy ta cena taka dobra czy tylko 25% robi wrażenie  :Wink2:

----------


## fighter1983

Tynk Amphisilan FP - Silikonowy,cennik: 8,20 netto za kg wg rabatu kolegi powyzej: 25% daje 6,15 netto/kg
Tynk Silitol FP - Silikatowy, cennik: 7,00 netto za kg wg rabatu kolegi powyzej: 25% daje 5,25 netto/kg
Tynk Capatect FP - Akrylowy, cennik: 6,30 netto za kg wg rabatu kolegi powyzej: 25% daje 4,73 netto/kg

A po ile mozna kupic - to juz zupelnie inna kwestia, poza tym nie chce aby ktos mi zarzucil, że sie tutaj reklamuje.

----------


## Marcin_Pe

jeśli w cenniku stoi 8,2 netto to dostałem -35% czyli ok 6,4 brutto za kg. Mówię że tyle co weber na allegro - sprawdzić łatwo :wink: 
i do tego swisspor lambda za 130 netto z transportem - no tu mogło być lepiej...

----------


## edde

daje Ci to 195zł brutto za 25kg opakowanie, żadna rewelacja, na allegro za 200zł stoi, kup poza allegro, odejmij prowizję i potarguj się a będzie lepiej niż 195zł
chyba za bardzo Cię te procenty jednak wzięły...

----------


## Marcin_Pe

na moim ruskim gulgulatorze 6,4 *brutto* x 25kg daje 160 zl....też brrutto :ohmy:   ale głowy nie dam - może się mylić, a wykształciuchem nie jestem więc na piechotę nie umiem :wink: 

pozdr

----------


## edde

no faktycznie  :oops:  
ale to pewnie dlatego że mój to nawet ruski nie jest a jedynie chińczyk  :sad:

----------


## jarte

ja za tynk Caparol płaciłam 150zł z groszami za wiaderko 25kg, ale gdzie indziej mieli po 180zł za wiaderko, trzeba więc pytać, bo na całej elewacji można na prawdę sporo zaoszczędzić. Tynk wyszedł super, nie ma żadnych plam, jestem bardzo zadowolona jak na razie, ale zobaczymy za jakiś czas co się będzie z nim działo

----------


## kordzik

To może niech się wypowiedzą przedstawiciele (dystrybutorzy, entuzjaści) producentów poszczególnych tynków. 
Oczekiwałbym wypowiedzi typu zalety mojego, wady produktu konkurencyjnego.
Każdy inwestor powinien jakieś wnioski z tego wyciągnąć   :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

wniosek moze byc tylko jeden: kazda sroka swoj ogon chwali  :smile: 
ja polecam standardowy zestaw: *Dryvit, Sto, Caparol* gdzie w ofercie mam Caparol i Kabe z tych znanych. Resztę wole przemilczec niz sie wypowiadac, bo nie mozna powiedziec ze są złe... tyle, że daleko im do wymienionej trójcy.

----------


## dareks

Najpierw ustalcie czy piszecie o tych samych kolorach tynku. Im ciemniejszy tym droższy.

----------


## AdamG23

Jak się sprawdza tynk aktualnie???





> ja za tynk Caparol płaciłam 150zł z groszami za wiaderko 25kg, ale gdzie indziej mieli po 180zł za wiaderko, trzeba więc pytać, bo na całej elewacji można na prawdę sporo zaoszczędzić. Tynk wyszedł super, nie ma żadnych plam, jestem bardzo zadowolona jak na razie, ale zobaczymy za jakiś czas co się będzie z nim działo

----------


## future74

Witam,
czy mogę prosić o uczciwego i niedrogiego od sprzedaży systemu elewacyjnego f-my Caparol. Budowę mam dosyć blisko Balonowej w W-wie, więc sobie jutro może tam podjadę, ale może macie dobry kontakt z kimś, kogo możecie od serca polecić. W razie czego please na prive kontakt. Pozdr. f.

----------


## fighter1983

1. Kenpol Bartycka 24 - szukaj Tomka(Raku) albo Piotrka (Czex)
2. Ekodecor Wiertnicza/Reguły/Modlińska - szukaj Leszka(przemieszcza sie z pkt do pkt, wiec nie wiem w ktorym ekodekorze go spotkasz) albo Piotrka (Wiertnicza) 
to sa dystrybutorzy ktorych znam jako firmy i jako osoby. 
Sam siebie oczywiscie nie polece, bo to by bylo co najmniej dziwne  :smile: 
firmy uczciwe, chlopaki tez, ale "niedrogie" to malo precyzyjne stwierdzenie, Caparol jakby nie bylo jest jednym z drozszych rozwiazan elewacyjnych na rynku

----------


## MeSio

Pod względem chemicznym weber klęczy. na allegro można teraz kupić tynk silikonowy chyba po 170 w częstochowie. Trzeba mieć też to na uwadze, że jak ktoś był w jakimś salonie Caparola na początku marca to miał niższą cene bo od 10 była podwyszka cenowa na cały asortyment. A poza tym w Częstochowie też buduje się Caparol na ulicy łódzkiej z tego co słyszałem. To pewnie i tam będą jakieś promocje.A Caparola nie porównywał bym z Weberem tyylko jak już coś to ze Sto.

----------


## fighter1983

Nic mi nie wiadomo o budowie Caparola w Czestochowie, może jakiś dystrybutor?
Promocje wogóle powinny być zakazane.... promocja *zazwyczaj nie oznacza niższej ceny.*
Załóżmy: jako dystrybutor Caparola ogłaszam właśnie 30-dniową promocję:
*Caparol Amphisilan FP K15 - tynk silikonowy barwiony baranek 1,5mm po 50zł brutto/ 25kg 
barwienie w systemie color express wg wzornika CaparolColor, dopłata za kolor wg wskazań mieszalnika*
i teraz pół Polski obwieszę plakatami... promocja rewelacyjna, nawet mogę swoje aukcje na allegro wystawić w ten sposób a ceny pigmentów ustawić tak, żeby wskazanie mieszalnika pokazywało za jaśniutki, prawie biały kolor dopłatę na poziomie 6zł/kg.
W swietle pawa: wszystko jest ok, sprzedaje sobie po 50zł tynk, ogłoszenie jest zgodne z prawdą, podejrzewam, że zaraz znalazłby się ktoś kto chciałby "biały nie barwiony" - wtedy zgodnie z "promocją" mówię: promocja obejmuje tylko produkty barwione, białego nie sprzedaje, suma sumarum wychodzi 50 + dopłata 150 za kolor i  jest pieknie - tynk wychodzi po 200zł  :smile:  
I tak własnie się robi wszędzie promocje.
Zatem - 3x sprawdzcie każdą promocję zanim po raz kolejny dacie się złapać specom od marketingu. Straszne - ale tak własnie się robi promocję. Najzabawniejsze jest to, że z gdybym dopisał tu swój numer telefonu (gdzieś przy tym wielkimi literami pisanym tekscie) jutro/pojutrze zadzwoniłoby kilka osób, które przegląda to forum zainteresowanych moją promocją. Oszustwo w biały dzień tak na prawdę, ale na tym opierają się promocje. Do tego dorzucić hasła typu: żer dla oszczednych, kupuj bez Vat, wielka wyprzedaż, zostań bohaterem w swoim mieszkaniu, itp slogany.... i sukces murowany...
Każda promocja to koszty:koszty plakatów, billboardów, reklamy w prasie, TV, radio, spece od marketingu i ich pensje, wieksze zatowarowanie - większe koszty magazynowania, większe straty magazynowe. Ktos na te koszty musi zarobic, nikt nie prowadzi firmy po to, żeby dokładać do interesu. Kto zarobi na te koszty? - kupujący, jak nie w ten to w inny sposób.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> A Caparola nie porównywał bym z Weberem tyylko jak już coś to ze Sto.


 Swięte słowa.

----------


## pablos12

ja robilem i na caparolu i na weberze,powiem tak dla mnie jako wykonawcy lepszy caparol,lepiej sie zaciera a przez co bardziej zadowolony klient.moze to tez male uprzedzenie ale mialem nie mila sytuacje z weberem

----------


## kakusek

*Fighter1983* mozesz polecic jakiegos przedstawiciela  CAPAROLA z Krakowa lub okolicy? Chcialabym zrobic wycene i ogladnac probki tynkow .
Piszecie o cenach na podstawie samego tynku a przeciez na system skladaja sie rowniez kleje podklady itd -czy nie ejst tak ze cena za tynk moze byc inna  (nizsza niz u konkurencji) natomiast nadrobia to sobie  np cena kleju?

----------


## fighter1983

nie znam dystrybutorów z Krakowa,z południa PL znam w Świętochłowicach, Opolu i Prudniku, ale to troszku chyba za daleko, chociaż Świony chyba jeszcze nie tak tragicznie  :smile:  
oczywiscie, ze lekka mokra to nie tylko tynk, to po kolei klej, materiał termoizolacyjny, kołki lub nie, siatka, klej do siatki, grunt i tynk, opcjonalnie farba.
Zdecydowanie powinno się robić materiałami jednego producenta, i to byloby rozwiazanie najlepsze z mozliwych, zycie jednak pokazuje ze mnostwo budynków jest w tym momencie "na szaro" czyli przyklejony material termoizolacyjny i wykonana w. zbrojaca. Bardzo czesto dopiero na tym etapie przyszly uzytkownik elewacji zaczyna sie zastanawiac : jaki tynk
Wg mnie najwazniejsza warstwa w tym calym systemie jest w. zbrojaca, bo to ona odpowiada za odpornosc mechaniczna systemu, jej odpornosc na zmienne warunki termiczne (kompensacja naprężeń).
Nie zdarzyło mi się jeszcze aby cokolwiek stało się z wyprawą elewacyjna gdy została położona na w. zbrojącej innego producenta, chociaż oczywiście nie namawiam na takie rozwiazanie. grunt i tynk jednego producenta i bedzie ok, jednak patrzac na koszty calego materialu - oszczednosc tych paru zl/m2 i stosowanie klejow i siatki innego producenta mija sie z celem i w zaden sposob nie jest uzasadnione zarówno pod wzgledem ekonomicznym jak i wlasciwosci calego systemu.

----------


## odaro

A jaki tynk na dzisiaj możecie polecić na ocieplenie wykonane z wełny mineralnej elewacyjnej?

----------


## fighter1983

carbonik spachla plus tynk, mineralny malowany farba typu Thermosan NQG, silikatowy, silikonowy, akryl. dokladnie w tej kolejnosci

----------


## danielw

fighter1983
Dzisiaj robilem wycene u jednego z dystrybutorow caparola, powiedzial ze nie poleca silikatowego, mowi ze to takie nie wiadomo co, poleca silikonowy jako ten ktory znacznie dluzej będzie samoczyszczący i parprzepuszczalny (co dla mnie ważne bo stosuję wełne).
W twoim rankingu silikatowy wyprzedza silikonow, dlaczego?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

*Arturo72*  prv
*danielw*
tak własnie sobie pomyslalem  :smile:  o dyfuzji pary wodnej i nasiakliwosci: 
Sylitol Fasadenputz (sylikat)
Grubość ekwiwalentnej warstwy powietrza odpowiadająca dyfuzji pary wodnej na warstwie masy klejowo-szpachlowej Capatect 190: max 0,24 m wg DIN EN ISO 7783-2
Wodochłonność (nasiąkliwość): w < 0,15 kg/(m2·h0,5) wg DIN 52 617.
Amphisilan Fassadenputz (silikon)
Grubość ekwiwalentnej warstwy powietrza odpowiadająca dyfuzji pary wodnej na warstwie Capatect 190 masy klejowo-szpachlowej : max 0,4 m wg DIN EN ISO 7783-2.
Współczynnik wchłaniania wody: w < 0,2 kg/(m2·h0,5) wg DIN 52 617.

Efekt samoczyszczenia rzeczywiscie wystepuje, kwetsia tylko jak dlugo  :smile: 
Elewacja nie jest samoobsługowa, wymaga cyklicznych przeglądów i serwisu (malowania co jakis czas)
Dlatego wlasnie w tej kolejnosci, nie skreslaj mineralnego malowanego bo to bardzo dobre rozwiazanie

----------


## odaro

> *Arturo72*  prv
> *danielw*
> tak własnie sobie pomyslalem  o dyfuzji pary wodnej i nasiakliwosci: 
> Sylitol Fasadenputz (sylikat)
> Grubość ekwiwalentnej warstwy powietrza odpowiadająca dyfuzji pary wodnej na warstwie masy klejowo-szpachlowej Capatect 190: max 0,24 m wg DIN EN ISO 7783-2
> Wodochłonność (nasiąkliwość): w < 0,15 kg/(m2·h0,5) wg DIN 52 617.
> Amphisilan Fassadenputz (silikon)
> Grubość ekwiwalentnej warstwy powietrza odpowiadająca dyfuzji pary wodnej na warstwie Capatect 190 masy klejowo-szpachlowej : max 0,4 m wg DIN EN ISO 7783-2.
> Współczynnik wchłaniania wody: w < 0,2 kg/(m2·h0,5) wg DIN 52 617.
> ...



Ja u siebie na wełnę chciałbym położyć tynk silikatowy, mam tylko obawy że taki tynk jest trudno położyć nie wszyscy to potrafią. 

Najbardziej paroprzepuszczalny pewnie jest mineralny ale wszyscy odradzają mi ten tynk. 

Jak często trzeba odświeżać,  malować taki tynk?

----------


## fighter1983

dlaczego Ci odradzaja? silikat rzeczywiscie jest niewdzieczny, ale da sie go zrobic
nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi na pytanie : jak czesto.... wtedy kiedy jest to konieczne po prostu

----------


## odaro

> dlaczego Ci odradzaja? silikat rzeczywiscie jest niewdzieczny, ale da sie go zrobic
> nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi na pytanie : jak czesto.... wtedy kiedy jest to konieczne po prostu



A czy prawdą jest to co mówią przedstawiciele różnych firm że nowe tynki silikonowe mają wystarczającą paroprzepuszczalność aby można je było zastosować na wełnę.

Jakie parametry i jak je interpretować jak bym chciał porównać tynki różnych producentów?

----------


## fighter1983

eeee
mamy luty 2012 .....
Amphisilan FP z DE ???? Chlopcy z Baletowej Ci realizuja takie dostawy? 
Wg mnie tez niemiecki jest lepszy, ale od lipca temtego roku mam wyrazny opor na realizacje z Niemiec.
Odezwij sie na PW z nr telefonu, chetnie z Toba pogadam  :smile:

----------


## Balto

tynki.net.: małe uzupełnienie - da się dokładnie dozować pigmenty "w proszku", u mnie - cementowe. Wymaga to niestety bardzo czułych wag i "zaprawionej i pewnej w bojach" obsługi.
Cenom i ich wzrostom się nie dziwię i nie ma co się dziwić. Za jakość się płaci, tym bardziej, że pewnie jest ona przeliczana z Euro na nasze. U mnie też: wiem co mam, wiem jakie składniki daję i wiem ile mnie to kosztuje. Nie ma przeproś. Za do bez obaw mogę dać na badania każdy tynk bo wiem, że warunki graniczne ma spełnione i to z dużym zapasem. Do tego myślenie "za klienta".
Przy okazji kombinacji - nie dziw się. Trzeba jakoś rzucić na kolana nieświadomego klienta. Przy okazji w ramach ciekawostek - niedawno na jednych targach usłyszałem od pewnego szpeca z pewnej znanej firmy że tynki akrylowe są "paroprzepuszczalne" i "oddychają".
A jak się odbije? A normalnie - albo taniocha albo szklenie pewnej części ciała... czyli wyprawy tak cienkie jak się da: gwarancja na dwa lata a nie trzy, a potem zapomnijcie, kombinowanie różnych producentów, kupowanie "gorszych" tynków, albo znów akryl wejdzie do popularności.

----------


## kolorado

> z południa PL znam w Świętochłowicach


Poproszę też namiary z okolic Śląska. Wielkie dzięki.

----------


## modena

Witam.
Jak  teraz wypada porównane tynków silikonowych Caparol ( thermosan nqg )  i Weber?
Co lepsze?

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam.
> Jak  teraz wypada porównane tynków silikonowych Caparol ( thermosan nqg )  i Weber?
> Co lepsze?


Wg. mnie NQG - jak by nie było to "najlepszy" tynk Caparola.

----------


## jacek.zoo

Odkopię trochę temat. Trochę lat mineło od ostatnich wpisów, pozmieniały sie pewnie technologie u tych producentow. Co byscie polecali na ten moment? Bylem nastawiony na caparola, ale wykonawca proponuje webera, mowi ze od 9 lat na nim robi i zadnych problemow nie ma. Mowil ze caparol jest duzo mniej wydajny. Nie wiem jak to ugryzc

----------


## fighter1983

> Odkopię trochę temat. Trochę lat mineło od ostatnich wpisów, pozmieniały sie pewnie technologie u tych producentow. Co byscie polecali na ten moment? Bylem nastawiony na caparola, ale wykonawca proponuje webera, mowi ze od 9 lat na nim robi i zadnych problemow nie ma. Mowil ze caparol jest duzo mniej wydajny. Nie wiem jak to ugryzc


Caparol dalej ma przyzwoite rozwiazania za rozsadne pieniadze, to ze wkurza dystrybutorow od dawna to juz inna sprawa. warto wg mnie jako warstwy wierzchnie brac tynki produkowane w de czyli z seri Thermosan NQG lub Carbon zamiast polskiego Amphisilanu i absolutnie nie SISI

----------


## jacek.zoo

W końcu się doczekałem aż odpiszesz  :smile:  co daje ta wersja carbopor? Ma jakieś włokna, ale dla uzytkownika koncowego jaka to roznica? Odporniejszy na uderzenia? Mniej sie odbarwia od slonca? Jezeli to nie tajemnica ile teraz trzeba liczyc przy jakis dobrych rabatach za wiaderko carbo?

----------


## Mrgustaw

Ja staram się robic na caparolu. Jedna budowę zrobiłem systemem Webera  i odradzam. Takiej wody z kamieniami w życiu nie widziałem jak by to ktoś z ręki nakładam to 3/4 na ziemi by było. Po 4 dniach od nałożenia tynku padał deszcz i zacieki na tynku powychodzily schło tragicznie długo. Płyn gruntujacy Webera to prawie uni-grunt  w wiadrze biały a na ścianie efektu nie ma. Odradzam kategorycznie

----------

